# The baby mouse thread



## thedogsmother

Because (hopefully) this is going to be the only time I will get to do a baby thread I am going to make the most of it, Mojo and Nobbys 5 babies were born monday night tuesday morning so they are about a two days old now. Mum is very chilled about it all, especially since auntie Freckles is back to help out but she is wanting loads of cuddles. I will update pics as they get bigger and even cuter (hopefully), to give you an idea about size they are about the size of the first joint of my little finger only not as thick.


----------



## lozza84

so flicking cute mate, i cant wait to see them progress into adult meeces :001_tt1:


----------



## Paws&Claws

Awwwww there sooooooo small!!!!!  :001_tt1: x


----------



## srhdufe

They are sooooo cute 

I want some


----------



## ....zoe....

do you know how many she has ??? bless her they look lovely and pink


----------



## thedogsmother

I think there are 5 unless some were hidden somewhere else but I dont think so. I cant wait to find out what colour they are going to be.


----------



## ashleighhhhh

They're sooo small! Absolutely lovely though! I can't wait until their fuzzy and exploring like zany's are atm


----------



## thedogsmother

ashleighhhhh said:


> They're sooo small! Absolutely lovely though! I can't wait until their fuzzy and exploring like zany's are atm


I was so jelous of her flaunting her gorgeous baby meeces that I had to go out and get my own:lol:


----------



## ....zoe....

awwww not a huge bunch then thankfully lol


----------



## srhdufe

5.... hmmmm...

So thats two for me and three for you... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

Awww like chewed up bubble gum


----------



## thedogsmother

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Awww like chewed up bubble gum


 how very dare you, I am the grandma to those gummy babies :lol:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

thedogsmother said:


> how very dare you, I am the grandma to those gummy babies :lol:


hehe You have to admit tho until their furs starts to come through they do look strange cute strange though.


----------



## thedogsmother

They are a bit like little aliens arent they :blush:, shhh dont tell Mojo I said that.


----------



## cherrie_b

Sarah must find an adequately sized cage first!! :huh: :huh:


----------



## srhdufe

cherrie_b said:


> Sarah must find an adequately sized cage first!! :huh: :huh:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
I have plenty thank you very much


----------



## Marcia

srhdufe said:


> 5.... hmmmm...
> 
> So thats two for me and three for you... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


More like 2 for me, 2 for Gill and 1 for you  :lol:


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Awwww they are sooo cute!!


----------



## thedogsmother

Might not be a problem, Freckles has put on weight since yesterday and is starting to look slightly pear like :crying:.


----------



## Marcia

thedogsmother said:


> Might not be a problem, Freckles has put on weight since yesterday and is starting to look slightly pear like :crying:.


I don't know wether to be sad for you or leap for joy with more mousey babies


----------



## thedogsmother

Im still hoping shes just chubby .


----------



## lozza84

awww i hope for your sake shes not preggers aswell :huh: no biggy if she is though..........right ?


----------



## colliemerles

awww them babies are sooooooooooooooooooooooo tiny,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## thedogsmother

lozza84 said:


> awww i hope for your sake shes not preggers aswell :huh: no biggy if she is though..........right ?


:crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying: :crying:



colliemerles said:


> awww them babies are sooooooooooooooooooooooo tiny,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


If you think they are cute now just imagine how cute they will be with fur.


----------



## vet-2-b

awwwwwww little babt gunny bears lol i will have to steal some MWHAAAA lol


----------



## kerrybramble

awwww sooo tiny


----------



## cherrie_b

Awwww are you keeping them all Gill? All boys together and all girls together?


----------



## colliemerles

at what age do they get fur,,,,,,,,,,sorry i dont know very much about mice,,,,,,,,,,,,,..
will you put pictures up when they have fur,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## thedogsmother

colliemerles said:


> at what age do they get fur,,,,,,,,,,sorry i dont know very much about mice,,,,,,,,,,,,,..
> will you put pictures up when they have fur,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Omg how rediculous imagine not knowing that, the answer is err well erm soonish, probably:blush:.  I promise to put pictures up as they change and grow up.

Cherrie b, the answer to your question is I would never intentionally keep males and females together but well lets face it my track record isnt a good one is it:blush:


----------



## cherrie_b

haha...so you are keeping them all? haha! I tried to spread love to you but I have been a ho with you recently!! tut tut!


----------



## colliemerles

hahaha it let me spread the luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv,,....


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

thedogsmother said:


> Omg how rediculous imagine not knowing that, the answer is err well erm soonish, probably:blush:.  I promise to put pictures up as they change and grow up.
> 
> Cherrie b, the answer to your question is I would never intentionally keep males and females together but well lets face it my track record isnt a good one is it:blush:


6-9 days they start furring up  and 10-12 days theyll open their eyes a day or two after that they go intoa pop corn stage (very hard to handle them at this stage so be careful lol )


----------



## Myth

Just 5 ? 
My latest lady to have a litter had 15 !!


----------



## thedogsmother

Myth said:


> Just 5 ?
> My latest lady to have a litter had 15 !!


Shhhhh her sister looks to be pregnant as well so I am hoping for tiddly litters.


----------



## Paws&Claws

What a naughty mouse getting 2 sisters pregnant! If only there was a Jermey Kyle for mice!!!   x


----------



## Mum2Alfie

On Jeramy Kyle today........"I am the father of your sisters babys"

Sister mouse :"OMG you S**G! How could you sleep with my man?"
Sister mouse 2:"Well you werent satisfying him!! So he came to me"
Male mouse:"They were both wanting it!"

Croud:"Boooooooooo!"


----------



## webzdebs

lol!! Keep us posted on the progress


----------



## srhdufe

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> after that they go intoa pop corn stage


Does that mean we can eat them???
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

colliemerles said:


> hahaha it let me spread the luvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv,,....


 nobody ever spreads love my way  *sniff*


----------



## cherrie_b

srhdufe said:


> nobody ever spreads love my way  *sniff*


Shurrup!!!!!!


----------



## Marcia

HarryHamster2 said:


> On Jeramy Kyle today........"I am the father of your sisters babys"
> 
> Sister mouse :"OMG you S**G! How could you sleep with my man?"
> Sister mouse 2:"Well you werent satisfying him!! So he came to me"
> Male mouse:"They were both wanting it!"
> 
> Croud:"Boooooooooo!"


:lol: That's made me spit my tea everywhere :lol:



srhdufe said:


> nobody ever spreads love my way  *sniff*


I love you!


----------



## srhdufe

Marcia said:


> I love you!


Yay


----------



## lozza84

awwww poor Sarah :crying: i love u


----------



## thedogsmother

HarryHamster2 said:


> On Jeramy Kyle today........"I am the father of your sisters babys"
> 
> Sister mouse :"OMG you S**G! How could you sleep with my man?"
> Sister mouse 2:"Well you werent satisfying him!! So he came to me"
> Male mouse:"They were both wanting it!"
> 
> Croud:"Boooooooooo!"


*After show update*
Nobby left poor Mojo on her own after the birth of the children and set up home briefly with Freckles, when he discovered that she was pregnant he threw her out and she moved back in with her sister, they plan to raise the children together and are at present not in a relationship. Nobby told our researchers that he doubted that any of the kids were his anyway and wanted a dna test, he is still not working and paying nothing towards the upkeep of the babies:nonod:.


----------



## kerrybramble

lol you guys are funny!


----------



## myzoo

aw jelly babies sooooo cute i want them absolutley georgious well done


----------



## zany_toon

thedogsmother said:


> *After show update*
> Nobby left poor Mojo on her own after the birth of the children and set up home briefly with Freckles, when he discovered that she was pregnant he threw her out and she moved back in with her sister, they plan to raise the children together and are at present not in a relationship. Nobby told our researchers that he doubted that any of the kids were his anyway and wanted a dna test, he is still not working and paying nothing towards the upkeep of the babies:nonod:.


*In the next season of the Jeremy Kyle Show - episode "I can't be the Daddy"*

Nobby demands that Freckles and Mojo join him on stage and admit that they were sleeping with some one else. Both refuse and now that Nobby has agreed to the DNA test both girls change their minds but refuse to give a reason. Nobby confronts them with the shocking news - "I can't be the daddy because I used to be a woman!!!!!!!" 
The audence is shocked and after finally admitting to a string of naughty affairs with the wild mice both Freckles and Mojo have their babies taken from them and adopted by a human :lol: :lol:


----------



## zany_toon

ashleighhhhh said:


> They're sooo small! Absolutely lovely though! I can't wait until their fuzzy and exploring like zany's are atm


Mine are too cowardly to go exploring outside their cage 



thedogsmother said:


> I was so jelous of her flaunting her gorgeous baby meeces that I had to go out and get my own:lol:


:001_tt2:



srhdufe said:


> 5.... hmmmm...
> 
> So thats two for me and three for you... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 No, these are mine. Gill and I decided that we are gonna post babies and create a mouse swapping scheme :lol:

P.S. I am joking BTW!!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Haahaahaa!!! Very good ending!!! Next looking at the rattys adventures of "is she isnt she pregnant" "is the newbie a male or a female?" Please tune in next week to see the shocking revelations!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Well at least if Freckles is pregnant, and if she can't lactate, than at least you'll have Mojo, who could feed Freckles babies  (fingers crossed though that they're both fine ) 
Watch for the next couple days closely, as they usually put a lot of weight on at the end


----------



## thedogsmother

ashleighhhhh said:


> Well at least if Freckles is pregnant, and if she can't lactate, than at least you'll have Mojo, who could feed Freckles babies  (fingers crossed though that they're both fine )
> Watch for the next couple days closely, as they usually put a lot of weight on at the end


She had put tons of weight on yesterday alone, checked her before I went to bed and she really was huge. I hope its a tiny litter like Mojos, I can cope with that... cant I?:


----------



## webzdebs

hehehehehehe funny stuff!


----------



## Stephny691

You'll cope just fine =] You've coped brilliantly so far!
x


----------



## webzdebs

you'll do brilliantly, you are on here and asking questions-that's the best thing you can do  can't wait to see how they progress


----------



## Paws&Claws

Oh my days what have i started with the jeremy kyle thingy haha!

TDM ull be fine! Keep us informed!  x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

You're doing great hun. keep it up and keep us updated (with lots and lots of piccies )


----------



## colliemerles

its exciting isnt it, cant wait to see pictures of them with fur,


----------



## Mum2Alfie

heehee bless ya!!! You are doing really well with the litluns that you have now!! You can do it!!


----------



## thedogsmother

Thanks everyone, the poor meeces are really doing all the work, mine will start soon though as I want them all to be really hand tame before they go to their new homes and I also have perfect homes to find for them, I feel so guilty for not realising that Nobby was a boy before, there are enough unwanted mice in rescues etc and now I feel like Im adding to it:blush:. I will be checking them again tonight so maybe if mummy mouse is ok with it you will get more pics xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Thanks everyone, the poor meeces are really doing all the work, mine will start soon though as I want them all to be really hand tame before they go to their new homes and I also have perfect homes to find for them, I feel so guilty for not realising that Nobby was a boy before, there are enough unwanted mice in rescues etc and now I feel like Im adding to it:blush:. I will be checking them again tonight so maybe if mummy mouse is ok with it you will get more pics xx


They have homes to go to! and we wont let them anywhere near a rescue coz they are lots of ppl wanting mices hehe  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> They have homes to go to! and we wont let them anywhere near a rescue coz they are lots of ppl wanting mices hehe  x


It is exciting too though watching them from birth, bet its exciting for you too hun, I bet you cant wait till we know what sex they all are and their fur grows so we can tell them apart and you can pick yours.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> It is exciting too though watching them from birth, bet its exciting for you too hun, I bet you cant wait till we know what sex they all are and their fur grows so we can tell them apart and you can pick yours.


OMG i no!!!! 

If i have my 2 male degus in the house does it matter if i have female or male mice? Are you going to keep some females? or males now u have one lonely one?

OMG im so excited hehe x


----------



## thedogsmother

I would like to keep one or two girls but it all depends what sex the babies are and how many prospective owners come forward, I cant imagine degus will bother what sex the mice are, they are different species so they should smell differently. Psssssst wanna see tonights pics, we have markings starting.


----------



## srhdufe

omg they are so cute. I want them all


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Awwwww look!!! They are sooo cute!! In the photos they look quite big but can well imagine how close up you had to go and the zooms! They look so pink and healthy!


----------



## Myth

Oh - Splodgy dark jelly beans !!


----------



## kerrybramble

soooooo cute!


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

Looks like youve got some brokens in their 

Looks to be some black and some chocolate 

hehe just got off thee old MSN with Mark, You shoudl be glad its just the 2 litters you have hes just found 9 pregnant females  All planned of course with the majority being Abyssian mice.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> I would like to keep one or two girls but it all depends what sex the babies are and how many prospective owners come forward,* I cant imagine degus will bother what sex the mice are, they are different species so they should smell differently*. Psssssst wanna see tonights pics, we have markings starting.


Oooo goodie!!!! 

Omg there so small and cute!!!! Im so excited hehe!!!!! :001_tt1: x


----------



## Acacia86

Awwwww they are just so so adorable! :001_tt1:

TDM......you'll keep some anyway! It doesn't matter what sex they are you know as well as we all do.......some will have their forever home right at their pink padded lil toe-toes!!

Lol!!! One of the bestest meeces homes ever


----------



## vet-2-b

must steal baby mice lol there gourges


----------



## thedogsmother

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Looks like youve got some brokens in their
> 
> Looks to be some black and some chocolate
> 
> hehe just got off thee old MSN with Mark, You shoudl be glad its just the 2 litters you have hes just found 9 pregnant females  All planned of course with the majority being Abyssian mice.


9, although I love abyssinian mice I think 9 litters would have me in tears, I would love to see his mice one day.



Paws&Claws said:


> Oooo goodie!!!!
> 
> Omg there so small and cute!!!! Im so excited hehe!!!!! :001_tt1: x


They are starting to look like mice now arent they, still look mostly like gummy bears though:blushing:.



Acacia86 said:


> Awwwww they are just so so adorable! :001_tt1:
> 
> TDM......you'll keep some anyway! It doesn't matter what sex they are you know as well as we all do.......some will have their forever home right at their pink padded lil toe-toes!!
> 
> Lol!!! One of the bestest meeces homes ever


Thanks hun, I have no intention of keeping any...... so why am I looking at cages on ebay.



HarryHamster2 said:


> Awwwww look!!! They are sooo cute!! In the photos they look quite big but can well imagine how close up you had to go and the zooms! They look so pink and healthy!


They are tiddly still no bigger than the first joint on my little finger, but they are really wriggly already.



srhdufe said:


> omg they are so cute. I want them all


Me too hun lol.


----------



## Paws&Claws

They are so cute! Hows mummy, auntie and daddy mice today? Can we see pictures of mummy and daddy? 

We should take bets on how many girls/boys theyll be lol x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> They are so cute! Hows mummy, auntie and daddy mice today? Can we see pictures of mummy and daddy?
> 
> We should take bets on how many girls/boys theyll be lol x


With my luck they will all be boys:crying:, (have no idea really though), I really really want another cow marked mousie so I hope there is one so I could sneak it in and keep it:blush:, piccies are no problem:smile5:.

This is Daddy Nobby(serves me right for calling a female mouse Nobby doesnt it)









This is the clever mummy Mojo, she is a chocolate colour with gigantic ears.









And this is the possible pregnant auntie Freckles.


----------



## Paws&Claws

Omg :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

They are sooooo cute!!!!! They could be cow marked and have big ears like their mummy!!!!  :001_tt1: How beautiful would they be if they were like that?! 

They all doing well? Happy and Healthy? How are u doing?  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Omg :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> They are sooooo cute!!!!! They could be cow marked and have big ears like their mummy!!!!  :001_tt1: How beautiful would they be if they were like that?!
> 
> They all doing well? Happy and Healthy? How are u doing?  x


Oooh they would be so cute wouldnt they, they were all great last night but Im only going to check them once a day so I dont disturb mum too much. Im fine too hun, hows you and your gang?


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh they would be so cute wouldnt they, they were all great last night but Im only going to check them once a day so I dont disturb mum too much. Im fine too hun, hows you and your gang?


Good plan  sounds like ur all doing great at ur end hehe Our lot are fine ta, pups still doing well and everyones just having a lazy saturday  x


----------



## vet-2-b

awwww mum dad and auntie are gourges are u keeping any babies ?

p.s love ur location lol can i come and join u lol


----------



## thedogsmother

vet-2-b said:


> awwww mum dad and auntie are gourges are u keeping any babies ?
> 
> p.s love ur location lol can i come and join u lol


Well I do need at least 20 booties so far already so of course you can help out. No im not keeping any....... well I dont think I will be anyway.........Well maybe one or two:blush:.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Well I do need at least 20 booties so far already so of course you can help out. No im not keeping any....... well I dont think I will be anyway.........Well maybe one or two:blush:.


:lol: thats a yes then!

Ive had a read up and a site said to never keep males together  because they fight?  x


----------



## vet-2-b

thedogsmother said:


> Well I do need at least 20 booties so far already so of course you can help out. No im not keeping any....... well I dont think I will be anyway.........Well maybe one or two:blush:.


lol ill start knitting now 

one or two or three u know i case something happenes to one of them


----------



## Lady Sol

Aww, cute 

Now why can I see you babysitting them when they've grown for an ill Sandra who can never come and collect them ...


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: thats a yes then!
> 
> Ive had a read up and a site said to never keep males together  because they fight?  x


Yes, they usually do end up fighting  But there are soem on here who have had success keeping males together, you could try. All you need is a very large roomy cage, with 2 of everything, and hope for the best  Maybe tdm will have all females though, then you can have quite a few together


----------



## Paws&Claws

ashleighhhhh said:


> Yes, they usually do end up fighting  But there are soem on here who have had success keeping males together, you could try. All you need is a very large roomy cage, with 2 of everything, and hope for the best  Maybe tdm will have all females though, then you can have quite a few together


Bad times 

Is that the same with all rodents or just mice?
My 2 degus are both males and happy enough?  Just trying to find out more about it hehe x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: thats a yes then!
> 
> Ive had a read up and a site said to never keep males together  because they fight?  x


I wouldnt risk it personally, they might get on ok but they might not its a risk with boys.


----------



## Paws&Claws

Aw bad times.... hmmm might have to re-think having boys  cant have more then one cage  girlys can live together happily tho right?  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Aw bad times.... hmmm might have to re-think having boys  cant have more then one cage  girlys can live together happily tho right?  x


Most times girls dont have any problems, mine had a fight a while back which resulted in two dying but apparently that is virtually unheard of so Im not sure what caused it, I think I was just very unlucky but it might have just been dodgy breeding but they arent related to the three I have now so Im not sure. Its really not a good idea to keep females on their own as they get very stressed alone and love company.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Most times girls dont have any problems, mine had a fight a while back which resulted in two dying but apparently that is virtually unheard of so Im not sure what caused it, I think I was just very unlucky but it might have just been dodgy breeding but they arent related to the three I have now so Im not sure. Its really not a good idea to keep females on their own as they get very stressed alone and love company.


So if i got a 15 gallon tank (or more or cage) and had 3 girlies they would be happy? Strange how the males fight but the females are fine together!

I wanted to get my facts right  Incase TDM wants me to adopt some 

They seem pretty similar to keeping degus toy wise etc? apart from the sand bath! x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> So if i got a 15 gallon tank (or more or cage) and had 3 girlies they would be happy? Strange how the males fight but the females are fine together!
> 
> I wanted to get my facts right  Incase TDM wants me to adopt some
> 
> They seem pretty similar to keeping degus toy wise etc? apart from the sand bath! x


they are pretty similar, they love to climb so ropes are a good toy and anything that will make their brains work harder really so they dont get bored. Hope she has had some girls, if they are all boys would you want a single boy? Im still tempted to get Nobby castrated and pop him back with his wives eventually.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> they are pretty similar, they love to climb so ropes are a good toy and anything that will make their brains work harder really so they dont get bored. Hope she has had some girls, if they are all boys would you want a single boy? Im still tempted to get Nobby castrated and pop him back with his wives eventually.


Ooo getting Nobby castrated might be a good idea  least he can be back with his wives then? esp if hes use to being with them?

If they are *ALL* boys, then i should be able to have one mouse  Id give him lots of attention though, then he can be my little friend and sit with me while im on the laptop  lol

Yeh degus get bored easily so sounds exactly like them! I already have the rolly balls for them to roll around on the floor in  Degus get loads of exercise in the run and on the wheel so they dont need them anymore hehe x


----------



## thedogsmother

I dont suppose anyone wants to see tonights pics do they?


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> I dont suppose anyone wants to see tonights pics do they?


i do! i do! i do!!!!!!  :001_tt1: x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> i do! i do! i do!!!!!!  :001_tt1: x


Oh go on then, they arent cute though , well maybe ever so slightly. (The mealworm that is in the nest is not an infestation of maggots its mummys dinner)


----------



## Paws&Claws

OMG!!! There so small!!!!!!  :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Beautiful!!! they are taking shape now!!!! how lovely! Im having them all hehe x


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Paws&Claws said:


> Bad times
> 
> Is that the same with all rodents or just mice?
> My 2 degus are both males and happy enough?  Just trying to find out more about it hehe x


No it's not with all rodents, some are the other way around where males are fine together and females will rip eachothers throats out, and there are others where a group of males or a group of females will be fine 



Paws&Claws said:


> So if i got a 15 gallon tank (or more or cage) and had 3 girlies they would be happy? Strange how the males fight but the females are fine together!
> 
> I wanted to get my facts right  Incase TDM wants me to adopt some
> 
> They seem pretty similar to keeping degus toy wise etc? apart from the sand bath! x


If your getting a tank I would suggest something more around 20 gallons. Some members on here have a 20 gallon perfecto tank which is ideal, as it has levels in it aswell, all you would have to do is buy little ladders or use stick bridges  You can also get a large bin cage, but you'd have to cut out parts and add wire for ventlation. For cages, the micky 2 XL is good, but expensive, or the savic cambridge, or the ferplast duna multy(I think I got this one right, it's a pretty large cage by ferplast though if I got it wrong )

And if they do all happen to be males, one is always lovely  I have one male now, as his brother always bullied him, and he's the loveliest little boy ever 

eta: Yes, also the toys are basically the same. Most hamster toys are perfect  Mine also love kitchen roll and toilet paper tubes, I give him about 5 every few weeks, and they're his favorite toy so far


----------



## ashleighhhhh

OMGGGGG! tdm they're sooooo cute! Please send me some in the post?? :001_wub:


----------



## srhdufe

ashleighhhhh said:


> OMGGGGG! tdm they're sooooo cute! Please send me some in the post?? :001_wub:


I am already going to steal them :lol:

Shhhh.. dont tell her


----------



## thedogsmother

ashleighhhhh said:


> OMGGGGG! tdm they're sooooo cute! Please send me some in the post?? :001_wub:


Sure, no problem, has your hamster heaven already been sent or can I pop them in there, if not I have a jiffy envelope and I will put air holes in .



srhdufe said:


> I am already going to steal them :lol:
> 
> Shhhh.. dont tell her


Omg this is where I start to ask myself if I ever gave her my address or not.


----------



## ashleighhhhh

thedogsmother said:


> Sure, no problem, has your hamster heaven already been sent or can I pop them in there, if not I have a jiffy envelope and I will put air holes in .
> 
> Omg this is where I start to ask myself if I ever gave her my address or not.


Nope, I will be sending it veeeery soon though, I also purchased a large carrier, so you could put a few in there 

Haha, you better lock your doors at night so Sarah can't get in


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Omg this is where I start to ask myself if I ever gave her my address or not.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You kinda did actually :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You kinda did actually :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


>


:lol:

Can you not see me outside??
In that new mini??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Will be on msn soon hun xx

Just having a cuddle with oliver then will change laptop x


----------



## Paws&Claws

ashleighhhhh said:


> No it's not with all rodents, some are the other way around where males are fine together and females will rip eachothers throats out, and there are others where a group of males or a group of females will be fine
> 
> If your getting a tank I would suggest something more around 20 gallons. Some members on here have a 20 gallon perfecto tank which is ideal, as it has levels in it aswell, all you would have to do is buy little ladders or use stick bridges  You can also get a large bin cage, but you'd have to cut out parts and add wire for ventlation. For cages, the micky 2 XL is good, but expensive, or the savic cambridge, or the ferplast duna multy(I think I got this one right, it's a pretty large cage by ferplast though if I got it wrong )
> 
> And if they do all happen to be males, one is always lovely  I have one male now, as his brother always bullied him, and he's the loveliest little boy ever
> 
> eta: Yes, also the toys are basically the same. Most hamster toys are perfect  Mine also love kitchen roll and toilet paper tubes, I give him about 5 every few weeks, and they're his favorite toy so far


Thank you  The toys are very much like degus hehe they have a giant yard of jaffa cakes box to run through atm  hehe x


----------



## LostGirl

awww I'll swap you 2 mice for some Burts lobster chips


----------



## thedogsmother

Daynna said:


> awww I'll swap you 2 mice for some Burts lobster chips


Ill pop them in the post to you now, they are in a jiffy bag but Ive put some air holes in.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Ill pop them in the post to you now, they are in a jiffy bag but Ive put some air holes in.


Theyll be non left for me if u keep posting them all!  x


----------



## LostGirl

thedogsmother said:


> Ill pop them in the post to you now, they are in a jiffy bag but Ive put some air holes in.


Lol good good!


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Theyll be non left for me if u keep posting them all!  x


I will get them to make you some more :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> I will get them to make you some more :lol:


Rightooo! lol x


----------



## Paws&Claws

How are they all today?  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> How are they all today?  x


The grown ups look fine, I will try to just check the bubbas once a day so Ill do that tonight, Freckles looks like she might not be pregnant, there is a lot of high protein food in the cage (mealworms etc) so she might just be getting chubby.


----------



## Paws&Claws

Good glad the parents are good  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Just wanted to say another huge thanks to Yorkshire rose who has calmed me down again and stopped me panicking, I wasnt this bad when I had my kids:blush:. So here is tonights pic, hope you like it.


----------



## RattehChickidee

Awh cow print babies :001_tt1:  They're all lovely. Keep up the good work TDM.


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

You doing a good job Gill, and definatly think they are black brokens and chocolate brokens by the recent photos


----------



## lozza84

id like a brown broken one pls


----------



## Paws&Claws

OMG :001_tt1:
There soooooo cute!!!!!!!  I told u everything would be ok! Yorkshire Rose is a star!  lol 

Omg i want to keep all of them!  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Cant belive how much they have changed in a few short days, they now look like tiny mice and not gummy bears, I am going to be mean now because Im going to post one picture then if you beg me enough you can have the really cute ones. (please ignore all the poo, I cant clean it out yet so it will only get worse :blush


----------



## kerrybramble

awwww so cute!!!! please please please can we have some more


----------



## thedogsmother

Gonna need more than that, they really are cute pics


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: please please please please please please please can we see some more of the lil cuties??? pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaseeeeee?????


----------



## kerrybramble

ome on everybody!!! PLEASE! I wanna see baby meeces pics


----------



## thedogsmother

Oh go on then heres the rest of tonights pics .


----------



## kerrybramble

AWWW my fave is the first choccy


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

Ill take them all if you dont mind


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

awwwww :001_tt1: i want them all!!! i only have 2 mice now i feel like i should have more


----------



## thedogsmother

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Ill take them all if you dont mind


Hmmm is bringing them to you to be sexed a good idea I ask myself, will I get them back? :lol:


----------



## srhdufe

I love the black one in the 4th pic :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother

srhdufe said:


> I love the black one in the 4th pic :001_tt1:


me too:blush:.


----------



## vet-2-b

awwwww they are all gourges are u shore u dont whant me to sex them MWHAAA lol


----------



## cherrie_b

Dora, whats you doing with them? You keeping them?? They are cow print! Cute!!!!!


----------



## lozza84

oooooooooooooooooh so cute !! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## srhdufe

cherrie_b said:


> Dora, whats you doing with them? You keeping them?? They are cow print! Cute!!!!!


She's giving them to me


----------



## thedogsmother

cherrie_b said:


> Dora, whats you doing with them? You keeping them?? They are cow print! Cute!!!!!


I have two people lined up for some of them but it all depends on the sexes, hope they are all girls that would make it easier. Paws and Claws is first in the queue, she is probably thinking of names as I type .


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> I have two people lined up for some of them but it all depends on the sexes, hope they are all girls that would make it easier. Paws and Claws is first in the queue, she is probably thinking of names as I type .


Yeeeeeeeep  hehehehe showing my bf atm and he thinks im abit mental  hehe oh my days! I hope they are all girls...... then ill take all of them  hehehe oh my days im so excited! There so cute!!!!! x


----------



## Mum2Alfie

Awwwww what cuties!!!! Ohhhh if I was closer!! Hows mummy 2 going? Getting fatter?


----------



## webzdebs

gorgeous piccys


----------



## thedogsmother

HarryHamster2 said:


> Awwwww what cuties!!!! Ohhhh if I was closer!! Hows mummy 2 going? Getting fatter?


She doesnt appear to be so I wonder if when I saw her she was just hunched up, I hope neither of them are pregnant, 5 is a nice small number to rehome.


----------



## webzdebs

indeed, especially if you don't get all females


----------



## Paws&Claws

Cant wait to see todays picture  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Cant wait to see todays picture  x


Ill do some later today hun, I need to check that Frecles isnt getting any fatter anyway or I would have to move her into her own tank. Has anyone got any ideas how to block off the cage bars so the babies cant escape, I dont think it will be long till they are up and about.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Ill do some later today hun, I need to check that Frecles isnt getting any fatter anyway or I would have to move her into her own tank. Has anyone got any ideas how to block off the cage bars so the babies cant escape, I dont think it will be long till they are up and about.


Oh my days! They are growing so fast!
Maybe you could get some of that netting that you put over ponds so birds cant nick the fish? Im not sure tbh? might be ok put outside the cage? but then again ur dnt want them to get caught in it! 

Is there no way u could move them into a tank? x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Oh my days! They are growing so fast!
> Maybe you could get some of that netting that you put over ponds so birds cant nick the fish? Im not sure tbh? might be ok put outside the cage? but then again ur dnt want them to get caught in it!
> 
> Is there no way u could move them into a tank? x


Wish I could, I have a lovely tank ready and waiting for him but I cant move them for another 2 weeks.


----------



## lozza84

Paws&Claws said:


> Is there no way u could move them into a tank? x


thats what i said


----------



## Paws&Claws

lozza84 said:


> thats what i said


Then ur a clever person  x


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

Wicks fine the small gapped mesh think its 5-6mm some cable ties and mesht he whole cage lol

Or convert some RUBS ( like the ones you saw  ) take mum out put all the nesting material and bedding in the tank/RUB so it all smells the same then put mum back in should be fine as it all smell the same.


----------



## thedogsmother

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Wicks fine the small gapped mesh think its 5-6mm some cable ties and mesht he whole cage lol
> 
> Or convert some RUBS ( like the ones you saw  ) take mum out put all the nesting material and bedding in the tank/RUB so it all smells the same then put mum back in should be fine as it all smell the same.


thanks Rosie  will do that tonight then.


----------



## niki87

Sorry am a little behind I know...but awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......sooooo cute! xxxx


----------



## thedogsmother

I dont suppose anyone wants to see tonights pictures do you?


----------



## kerrybramble

oooooo I DO, I DO, I DO, I DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srhdufe

Piccies piccies piccies!!

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## lozza84

Paws&Claws said:


> Then ur a clever person  x


thats what they tell me  cant help it


----------



## thedogsmother

Piccies then 













































Want any more?


----------



## lozza84

aww they just get cuter everyday !!!!! more please more please :001_tt1:


----------



## Stephny691

YES! Oh my gosh, so beautiful!! I love the one with the stripe on it's head :]
xx


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Want any more?


I want that one please 

Of course we want more pics. I want all the pics


----------



## kerrybramble

Cuteness!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother

any more?


----------



## Stephny691

We're a greedy bunch, and can never have enough baby piccies!
xx


----------



## kerrybramble

Yes MORE, MORE MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srhdufe

They are all adorable  :001_tt1:


----------



## Marcia

Oh my god, i am in love :001_tt1:


----------



## thedogsmother

Last ones for tonight


----------



## kerrybramble

AWWWWW! love them!!


----------



## thedogsmother

I love the last picture, they climbed into that little pile themselves, it was really cute to watch but I think thats their way of saying it was bedtime.


----------



## Paws&Claws

Aw they are so cute....... Im taking them all!!!  they are all mine!! hehe They are sooooooooo cute!!!!  x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

awwwwwwww they are all so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
I want them all!!!


----------



## laststar89

I haven't posted on this thread yet but i've been reading it since the start! and all I ca say it 'cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutttttttttttttteeeeeeeeee' your doing a good job!


----------



## cutekiaro1

I too have been reading this all the way. Love this thread its soooo light hearted. Oh and I too may have to steal the black one. They are all soooooooo cute


----------



## zany_toon

I wants!!!!!!!


----------



## webzdebs

me too zany me too!


----------



## thedogsmother

Ive been incredibly brave and despite dying from a deadly illness (ok ok its a cold but I want sympathy) I have taken a video, be warned it isnt great, I hadnt realised how rubbish the lighting was till Id put them back in with mummy and auntie. I am slightly worried about one baby who is smaller than the other 4, maybe just the runt but I would like to see him/her grow a bit more. They will be two weeks old on monday and I cant belive how much theyve changed in that short time, they are already really hard to hold, they are so fast and jumpy.

YouTube - baby mice 003.avi


----------



## Paws&Claws

Cuteeeeeee :001_tt1: x


----------



## metame

ohmigoodness thay are so adorab;e!


----------



## thedogsmother

Omg that is just typical the cute baby meeces get all the attention, I am dying of the worst cold in the world here and still waiting for sympathy:crying:.


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Awww, poor tdm, I really hope you recover from your virulent disease 

Annnnddd, cute babies!


----------



## lozza84

omg they are so cute and wobbly !!! hehe

oh yeh hope u get better soon


----------



## Paws&Claws

Sorry TDM!!! Hope u feel much better soon!  x


----------



## thedogsmother

yay sympathy by the bucketload, I might be able to find the strength to get some more pics tonight then.


----------



## metame

thedogsmother said:


> yay sympathy by the bucketload, I might be able to find the strength to get some more pics tonight then.


please don't stress yourself out about it! We can survive without pictures... you just go and get yourself a nice hot drink of whatever takes your fancy and put your feet up!


(and then get back here and give us pics  )


----------



## thedogsmother

I dont know how to post this but we are down to 4 babies tonight, Ive searched the cage and there is no sign of him/her, I never even got to find out what sex he/she was poor little baby can we think of a nice name for it, I want to do a rainbow bridge thread for it because I dont want to just ignore its passing but I dont just want to call it baby mouse :crying:. I took some pics of the remaining babies but I will post them seperately as this baby deserves a post of its own.


----------



## metame

aw, tdm, im really sorry to hear that


----------



## thedogsmother

I know it wasnt even the runt who I was worried about and I cant find any trace of it in the cage so I can only imagine it died and the girls disposed of it.


----------



## thedogsmother

Heres tonights pics on a more cheerful note, they all look healthy and the runt is picking up a bit and doesnt look weak tonight, one of the little black ones was sat up cleaning itself tonight and their eyes have little black lines on them now so I dont think it will be long till they open them.


----------



## Nicky10

I'm so sorry to hear that poor baby


----------



## Nicky10

The others are very cute though


----------



## metame

they are adorbale!


----------



## srhdufe

Hun dont beat yourself up about this terrible death x  :crying:

Rest in peace little baby xx

Sleep tight x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Maybe that mouse was just a clever mousey and just ran away? :crying: Im so gutted! RIP little mousey!  x


----------



## srhdufe

Here is the rainbow bridge thread for little Star

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/89736-shine-bright-little-star.html#post1410290


----------



## zany_toon

:crying: Sorry to hear about little Star :crying: The other babies look fab - to help with you working out what size of jiffy bag you need, I've circled the ones I want you to post to me:
View attachment untitled.bmp

:lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87

zany_toon said:


> :crying: Sorry to hear about little Star :crying: The other babies look fab - to help with you working out what size of jiffy bag you need, I've circled the ones I want you to post to me:
> View attachment 40202
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Lol zany!! Am sorry to hear of your loss...RIP baby mouse. But the others look beautiful and so congrats...again...is in order for them. They are soo cute. xx


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

Bless they are coming on fast and look very healthy.

Mother culling is always a risk in mice whether they are 2 days old or 2 week ( ive even seen it at 4 week, not the cull i mean the mice missing and not been able to find them part ).

But keep going your doing great.


----------



## webzdebs

i'm so sorry to hear you lost one, as they say it's one of these things  but you are doing a tremendous job and the others look great, well done you!


----------



## thedogsmother

Ok I am seriously freaking out now and there is some seriously weird stuff going on in the baby mouse world. Last night when we lost poor little Star, I searched the entire cage, I emptied the entire cage, I shook all the tissue paper I tore apart the cage so someone explain to me where she was cos shes in the flippin cage now, so now I think I am the very first person to have a rainbow bridge thread for a living animal. OMG I am so happy now but omg I am so confused, seriously three people checked the cage, the bedding the fleece everything. So we are back to 5 baby mice :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5:.


----------



## Guest

thedogsmother said:


> Ok I am seriously freaking out now and there is some seriously weird stuff going on in the baby mouse world. Last night when we lost poor little Star, I searched the entire cage, I emptied the entire cage, I shook all the tissue paper I tore apart the cage so someone explain to me where she was cos shes in the flippin cage now, so now I think I am the very first person to have a rainbow bridge thread for a living animal. OMG I am so happy now but omg I am so confused, seriously three people checked the cage, the bedding the fleece everything. So we are back to 5 baby mice :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5:.


That's great news. Glad Little star is back. Wonder what happened there.


----------



## srhdufe

Cheeky little star she is :lol: :lol: :lol:

You have to keep her now  It's a sign


----------



## ashleighhhhh

I wonder how that happened?! Are you sure you checked the entire cage? All of the houses/hideouts, hammocks(if you have any), all of the bedding, the whole nest?

I don't know  I think your the first person on here to have sex changing hamsters and sex changing mice, and magical mice that can disappear when they want tho  But Sarah is obviously right, you must keep little star, its a sign, and you can't just let a magic mousey go to a new home


----------



## DKDREAM

thats a sign you have to keep him/her not many mice have been dead and come back think the name should be black magic lol thats if he/she black ofcourse


----------



## niki87

Thats WONDERFUL!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!! xx


----------



## Nicky10

thedogsmother said:


> Ok I am seriously freaking out now and there is some seriously weird stuff going on in the baby mouse world. Last night when we lost poor little Star, I searched the entire cage, I emptied the entire cage, I shook all the tissue paper I tore apart the cage so someone explain to me where she was cos shes in the flippin cage now, so now I think I am the very first person to have a rainbow bridge thread for a living animal. OMG I am so happy now but omg I am so confused, seriously three people checked the cage, the bedding the fleece everything. So we are back to 5 baby mice :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5: :smile5:.


Thats so cool now you have to keep that little girl seriously. Your animals are really strange...


----------



## thedogsmother

ashleighhhhh said:


> I wonder how that happened?! Are you sure you checked the entire cage? All of the houses/hideouts, hammocks(if you have any), all of the bedding, the whole nest?
> 
> I don't know  I think your the first person on here to have sex changing hamsters and sex changing mice, and magical mice that can disappear when they want tho  But Sarah is obviously right, you must keep little star, its a sign, and you can't just let a magic mousey go to a new home


Lmao, I am so lucky having all these unique animals arent I. The cage is basically bare (deliberately not cos Im just mean:blush there is a wheel, a bottle, and a nest. I took everything out three times and shook all the bedding. There were three people looking for her and I still have no idea where she was, the only explanation is that she was clinging to a piece of bedding but we checked pretty carefully shaking it into a storage box, unless she can turn invisible.


----------



## metame

thedogsmother said:


> Lmao, I am so lucky having all these unique animals arent I. The cage is basically bare (deliberately not cos Im just mean:blush there is a wheel, a bottle, and a nest. I took everything out three times and shook all the bedding. There were three people looking for her and I still have no idea where she was, the only explanation is that she was clinging to a piece of bedding but we checked pretty carefully shaking it into a storage box, unless she can turn invisible.


lol! an invisible mouse would be coooool!

glad you found her!


----------



## Paws&Claws

I told u she might have runaway! 

I would rename her/him.... Harry or Harriet.... for Harry Houdini hehe Great news though! x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> I told u she might have runaway!
> 
> I would rename her/him.... Harry or Harriet.... for Harry Houdini hehe Great news though! x


Or lazarus.


----------



## kerrybramble

lol the amazing disappearing mouse!! lol you could be famous! hehehehe so glad you found her/him! sorry havent spoke all weekend, i was at my dads and he has no internet!! I seriously dont know how i coped! how are ya all?


----------



## thedogsmother

kerrybramble said:


> lol the amazing disappearing mouse!! lol you could be famous! hehehehe so glad you found her/him! sorry havent spoke all weekend, i was at my dads and he has no internet!! I seriously dont know how i coped! how are ya all?


I thought it was quiet round here :lol:, did you have withdrawal symptoms?.


----------



## kerrybramble

Lol yes, its sad that i cant go a couple of nights without you lot lol! but to be honest you guys have much better things to say than anyone im around! you guys make me smile!  will try get some pics of my hammies later- the girl has started gettin rather cross with me (squeaks everytime i pick her up 2 check her ) but the boy is a little cutie, he will sit on my hand quite happily for a few seconds lol! they have grown so much all ready!

ooo and your babies are gorgeous, if we r good, do we get some more piccies tonight


----------



## Myth

I had one of my little ones disappear before only about 2/3 weeks old.
Was counting them back in and came up one short.

Must have blinked and missed it I swear...
- it had only gone and zipped up my sleeve, and I only noticed because it decided to have a nibble on my arm !!

:huh:

Then there's my Mr. 'Feral' - He bounced off as a young lad.
Took weeks and many late nights to re-capture the little booger.
6 months old now and he's still bloomin un-tameable.


They can be right troublesome creatures baby meeces !!


----------



## thedogsmother

kerrybramble said:


> ooo and your babies are gorgeous, if we r good, do we get some more piccies tonight


I was going to take some last night but I got so shocked at my reappearing baby that I forgot:blush:.



Myth said:


> I had one of my little ones disappear before only about 2/3 weeks old.
> Was counting them back in and came up one short.
> 
> Must have blinked and missed it I swear...
> - it had only gone and zipped up my sleeve, and I only noticed because it decided to have a nibble on my arm !!
> 
> :huh:
> 
> Then there's my Mr. 'Feral' - He bounced off as a young lad.
> Took weeks and many late nights to re-capture the little booger.
> 6 months old now and he's still bloomin un-tameable.
> 
> They can be right troublesome creatures baby meeces !!


They certainly know how to keep us on our toes dont they.


----------



## kerrybramble

lol you should keep that baby! lol  have decided to change the names of my babies to Sniffles (the boy) and squeak (the girl) lol


----------



## webzdebs

aw I'm so glad that the baby reappeared, it's easy done when they are so small


----------



## thedogsmother

I have tried to take some pics today as its their 2 week birthday today but omg they are so springy, they are fine for a while then they just launch themselves into the atmosphere, so the pics arent the greatest Im afraid. Some have their eyes open today and some nearly do, hope you like the pics anyway :smile5:.

Just to prove we do have 5 little bubbas again









This one loves to be held, he sat in my hand for ages and was quite happy to do so, his eyes are virtually open and he is looking everywhere.


















This is the little one thats smaller than the others she also seems to have skinny body soIm slightly worried about her mut hopefully she will catch up,s hes active enough though.


















This is the naughty naughty Star, she is very active but had a nice play on my hand for a while.


















This one was so cute she loves being stroked on her head, she is so springy till I do that then she starts to fall asleep.









I didnt get any pics of the last black baby but he was like one of those toys where you push them down then a few seconds later they pop up and spring off, I just didnt dare hold him because he was on a mission to escape tonight, will get some tomorrow.


----------



## kerrybramble

Gorgeous! Wish i could have one


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

haha wait till tomorrow evening when they all have their eyes open and you wont even be able to hold them they arte that jumpy lol


----------



## thedogsmother

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> haha wait till tomorrow evening when they all have their eyes open and you wont even be able to hold them they arte that jumpy lol


Oooh Im glad youre on YR, when did you say they a)needed to be proerly sexed, b) could have the stinky cage cleaned out.?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

thedogsmother said:


> Oooh Im glad youre on YR, when did you say they a)needed to be proerly sexed, b) could have the stinky cage cleaned out.?


Soo as they all have their eyes open you can clean the cage, just leave the nest alone so that it still has their smell on it ( mum keeps it clean anyway )

They need to be seperated at 4 week old girls can stay with mum but boys need to be out.


----------



## thedogsmother

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> Soo as they all have their eyes open you can clean the cage, just leave the nest alone so that it still has their smell on it ( mum keeps it clean anyway )
> 
> They need to be seperated at 4 week old girls can stay with mum but boys need to be out.


Could you sex them next weekend for me hun if youre free or is that too early?


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose

im not going to be in saturday will be sunday or im in all week (except wednesday)


----------



## srhdufe

They are so sweet :001_tt1:
So glad little Star is ok hun x


----------



## Paws&Claws

Cuteeeeeeee  x


----------



## Marcia

They are gorgeous :001_tt1:

I want them all!


----------



## webzdebs

me too Marcia!


----------



## thedogsmother

Omg I know I am very very talented and have so far managed to find a sex changing hamster. a sex changing mouse and a mouse that can turn invisible but this is like the loaves and the fishes, how am I going to split 5 mice between everyone who wants them.


----------



## MerlinsMum

thedogsmother said:


> ....this is like the loaves and the fishes, how am I going to split 5 mice between everyone who wants them.


Timeshare?


----------



## Stephny691

MerlinsMum said:


> Timeshare?


Lol, this could work brilliantly. Who wants to draw up a rota? 
x


----------



## webzdebs

i will! as long as I get first share


----------



## thedogsmother

Right I need cheering up after the nasty day Ive had so here are some cutsie mouse babies. They are terribly jumpy now so the pics arent great but hope you like anyway.


----------



## srhdufe

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: I cannot believe how much they have grown  :001_tt1:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

awwwwww cute!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: and im sorry but the mice cant be shared out between everyone.......im having them ALL!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## thedogsmother

Sarah+Hammies said:


> awwwwww cute!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: and im sorry but the mice cant be shared out between everyone.......im having them ALL!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :lol:


Apparently someone is drawing up a timeshare rota for them, you need to put your name down for a couple of weeks .


----------



## Paws&Claws

Cuteeeeeeeee  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Cuteeeeeeeee  x


Have a word with them, they are all after your baby mice.


----------



## srhdufe

thedogsmother said:


> Have a word with them, they are all after your baby mice.


Dont know what your talking about :aureola: :ihih: :laugh:


----------



## MerlinsMum

thedogsmother said:


> Apparently someone is drawing up a timeshare rota for them, you need to put your name down for a couple of weeks .


Please make sure you have them properly sexed first!!!  I bet there is at least one who would love to follow in his dear departed daddy's naughty nobsteps....


----------



## thedogsmother

MerlinsMum said:


> Please make sure you have them properly sexed first!!!  I bet there is at least one who would love to follow in his dear departed daddy's naughty nobsteps....


Haha have I got such a bad rep for sexing animals, they are going to be done by another member who knows her stuff, there is no way I would trust myself to do that.:blush:


----------



## kerrybramble

heya guys havent spoke for AGES!!!! well it seems that way anyways!! how is you all?? miss ya xxx


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

thedogsmother said:


> Apparently someone is drawing up a timeshare rota for them, you need to put your name down for a couple of weeks .


hahaha theyre all so cute so that wouldnt surprise me


----------



## webzdebs

they are all mine  hehe


----------



## thedogsmother

They are crazy tonight, I can hardly catch them, you wont belive how much they are pinging about they are like giant fleas.

YouTube - Pingy baby Mice


----------



## vet-2-b

awwwwwwwww i want some 2  lol we might be getting some mice soon so fingers cross lol


----------



## Paws&Claws

LMAO!
Omg look at them go!!!! What quick little things!  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> LMAO!
> Omg look at them go!!!! What quick little things!  x


Are you panicking now, Im getting them sexed tomorrow so we should know whos who then, keep everything crossed for loads of girls.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Are you panicking now, Im getting them sexed tomorrow so we should know whos who then, keep everything crossed for loads of girls.


Hope they are girls!  My mums not keen on me having some  trying to persuade her round to it though... she usually gives up easy  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Hope they are girls!  My mums not keen on me having some  trying to persuade her round to it though... she usually gives up easy  x


Omg shes going to hate me forcing more animals onto you, if you cant persuade her hun dont worry it isnt like its a big litter or the girls were pregnant again. I was panicking at first at the prospect of having hundreds of babies and no homes for them:blush:.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Omg shes going to hate me forcing more animals onto you, if you cant persuade her hun dont worry it isnt like its a big litter or the girls were pregnant again. I was panicking at first at the prospect of having hundreds of babies and no homes for them:blush:.


I look after all the animals in the house so a couple more mice aint going to make a difference  She has a reason for not being keen on the idea.. but id rather not shout it all over the internet lol x


----------



## webzdebs

look at them bounce  *in love*


----------



## thedogsmother

So I think you have all been very patient so I have done some more pics

The black and white ones are the boys and the brown and white ones are the girls.



















And here is fat auntie Freckles.


----------



## zany_toon

ZT wants, please post them!!!!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Awww, I'm in love! :001_wub:
That's so cute how the boys are one color and the girls another  You definately have to keep some boys aswell though, as they're so cute it must be hard to part with them


----------



## Paws&Claws

Awww so id be getting the brown and white ones?!    They are beautiful!!!!!!!! 

Hmm..... thinkings of names.... Star and..... Strip? Star and.... Moon? Star and.... Cloud? Star and.... Far? 

Think Star and Strip might be the best....   lol x


----------



## thedogsmother

They are all lovely and healthy and Freckles had her babies, looks like a huge litter but I didnt count as I wasnt intending to go into the nest today, she let one of her babies crawl out of the nest though and I had to pop it back.


----------



## kerrybramble

aw congrats!!! how old are the others now?


----------



## thedogsmother

If Ive worked it out correctly they were 4 weeks old on monday, the poor boys are living without mum and their sisters now.


----------



## kerrybramble

aww! time flies!!! you'll have more baby pics soon though!! hope there arent too many in the litter for you!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

awww well done Freckles. i cant wait to find out how many babies she had


----------



## thedogsmother

There seemed to be loads, they were really wriggling but I think there was about 10.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

10 new babies for us to oooh and ahhhh over


----------



## kerrybramble

oooo im excited now!! cant wait for picces!!


----------



## thedogsmother

kerrybramble said:


> oooo im excited now!! cant wait for picces!!


I am going to try to have a proper count up tonight and get some piccies, they were just little pink gummy bears yesterday though.


----------



## kerrybramble

but i love the pink gummy bear look  if you shoe me yours, i may be tempted to post some piccies of my now HUGE (well than they were) hammies


----------



## frags

Hey TDM as i followed your thread on the temp site and you did mine thought id come over and tell you about the new bunny mummy & kits.

Well this morning i found 1 still out of the nest, i managed to warm and bring the little fella back but within 20 mins he passed away as wasnt strong enough. I then checked the rest and found what i thought would be 9 to be 12 babies in the nest!!! She had 13!!!

12 is a hell of alot for a 1st time mummy to deal with so im expecting more to pass away in the next 3-5 days  

Have you had a count yet? How are they looking?


----------



## thedogsmother

frags said:


> Hey TDM as i followed your thread on the temp site and you did mine thought id come over and tell you about the new bunny mummy & kits.
> 
> Well this morning i found 1 still out of the nest, i managed to warm and bring the little fella back but within 20 mins he passed away as wasnt strong enough. I then checked the rest and found what i thought would be 9 to be 12 babies in the nest!!! She had 13!!!
> 
> 12 is a hell of alot for a 1st time mummy to deal with so im expecting more to pass away in the next 3-5 days
> 
> Have you had a count yet? How are they looking?


Oh Frags Im so sorry you lost the little one, last time I read you thought there were 10 and that was a big litter but 13, Im sure she will do her very best for her remaining babies, she has you to look after her and she will get the best of everything to help her through this so I have everything crossed for the remaining babies. I am having a proper count up tonight so fingers crossed it isnt a huge litter as its Freckles first (and last) time as well.


----------



## frags

thedogsmother said:


> Oh Frags Im so sorry you lost the little one, last time I read you thought there were 10 and that was a big litter but 13, Im sure she will do her very best for her remaining babies, she has you to look after her and she will get the best of everything to help her through this so I have everything crossed for the remaining babies. I am having a proper count up tonight so fingers crossed it isnt a huge litter as its Freckles first (and last) time as well.


Whats a mouse average litter? how many nipples do they have? A bun average (french lop) is 8 and they have 8 nipples but they only give a very quick feed once a day.


----------



## thedogsmother

frags said:


> Whats a mouse average litter? how many nipples do they have? A bun average (french lop) is 8 and they have 8 nipples but they only give a very quick feed once a day.


Apparently a first litter tends to be smaller and an average first litter is around 6 but subseqent litters are about 8-10 on average, as this is her first litter I hope Ive counted wrong and there are around 6, they have 10 nipples and from what I can gather they feed on demand when the babies squeak and ask for it.


----------



## MerlinsMum

They can have large first litters too - not much different from rats in that respect. I have known first-time rat mothers to have as many as 21. I thought rats and mice both had 12 nipples?


----------



## thedogsmother

MerlinsMum said:


> They can have large first litters too - not much different from rats in that respect. I have known first-time rat mothers to have as many as 21. I thought rats and mice both had 12 nipples?


Shhhhh I was trying to be clever, I googled all that gobbledegook.


----------



## kerrybramble

lol tdm! thts exactly something i would do hehehehe


----------



## thedogsmother

For those of you who havent caught the poll thread there are 9 babies in the next litter, the colours are already coming through and there seem to be some really dark babies there.


----------



## kerrybramble

aww thnx 4 the update!!


----------



## niki87

thedogsmother said:


> For those of you who havent caught the poll thread there are 9 babies in the next litter, the colours are already coming through and there seem to be some really dark babies there.


Thats brill....congrats!!! xx


----------



## Paws&Claws

any camera charge yet TDM?  xx


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> any camera charge yet TDM?  xx


I will be getting them out to play when the kids are in bed and its quieter, I promise to get some lovely piccies for you.


----------



## Myth

Look forward to pics !


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> I will be getting them out to play when the kids are in bed and its quieter, I promise to get some lovely piccies for you.


Yipeeee! Cant wait!  x


----------



## thedogsmother

Right time for a pic overload, the original babies first I think

The Girls. (This ones especially for you Paws and Claws)

(I love this ones markings they are like a little rat)









This is the tiddly one with mum Mojo









Then we have the boys (the first two are for you Zany Toon)


















and the other little boy


----------



## thedogsmother

I would also like to introduce you to the nine newbies.


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Awww, how lovely! :001_wub:
Is zany taking some of your mice?
There's going to be gorgeous colors in this litter!


----------



## vet-2-b

awwwwww there gorgeous may i steal some lol i love there markings


----------



## Diction

I think I just died of cute! Oh my goooodddnness! <33


----------



## thedogsmother

ashleighhhhh said:


> Awww, how lovely! :001_wub:
> Is zany taking some of your mice?
> There's going to be gorgeous colors in this litter!


Yes these are very lucky meeces, we have 1st class homes for 4 out of the first litter ZT and Paws and Claws, and depending on sex I have some homes lined up for some of the next litter so still got everything crossed for girls.


----------



## Paws&Claws

Yipeeeeee them are my babies!!!!  Zany! plz look after naughty stripe! lol x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Yipeeeeee them are my babies!!!!  Zany! plz look after naughty stripe! lol x


I dont know if Zany is having Stripe hun, she is definately having the two black/white boys who are now called Custard and Mustard. If not we will have to find another 1st class home for little Stripe.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> I dont know if Zany is having Stripe hun, she is definately having the two black/white boys who are now called Custard and Mustard. If not we will have to find another 1st class home for little Stripe.


Aw i hope Zany can have stripe! If not he will get a lovely home  with a big wheel and a lovely fleesy hammock!  x


----------



## zany_toon

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Okay I'm hooked - you knew putting a piccie on would make me say yes to Stripe!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws

zany_toon said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Okay I'm hooked - you knew putting a piccie on would make me say yes to Stripe!!!!


Yipeee :thumbup: Look after him! x


----------



## zany_toon

Paws&Claws said:


> Yipeee :thumbup: Look after him! x


Will do


----------



## thedogsmother

Sad news tonight unfortunately, the little runt from the second litter has gone, I counted 8 apparently very healthy very wriggly babies though so I suppose I cant complain.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Sad news tonight unfortunately, the little runt from the second litter has gone, I counted 8 apparently very healthy very wriggly babies though so I suppose I cant complain.


Sorry to hear that  Lets hope he/she has just 'done a star' and will reappear soon x


----------



## ashleighhhhh

I'm so sorry for your loss tdm


----------



## Diction

thedogsmother said:


> Sad news tonight unfortunately, the little runt from the second litter has gone, I counted 8 apparently very healthy very wriggly babies though so I suppose I cant complain.


So sad to hear honey  -hugs- I am glad the 8 are still very happy and healthy.


----------



## thedogsmother

By popular demand I have pics of the new tiny babies.


----------



## Nicky10

Aww very cute how old are they now?


----------



## thedogsmother

And the rest


----------



## thedogsmother

Nicky10 said:


> Aww very cute how old are they now?


They were born on the 16th of this month, cant belive how quickly they went from wriggly pink things to little mice.


----------



## zany_toon

I wants them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## ashleighhhhh

Awww, they're lovely


----------



## Paws&Claws

Cuteeeeeeeeeee  x


----------



## Myth

They grow so fast don't they ? 

Cuteness ! :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother

Well sorry I made you wait for these ones but here are litter number 2 at 3 weeks old today. They are incredibly pingy now just when the first litter have started to calm down.


----------



## Paws&Claws

Cuteeeeeee!!!!! :001_wub: x


----------



## thedogsmother

Paws&Claws said:


> Cuteeeeeee!!!!! :001_wub: x


Yes but now you can drool over these pics then go and drool over your own meeces.


----------



## Paws&Claws

thedogsmother said:


> Yes but now you can drool over these pics then go and drool over your own meeces.


Yep! 
Well i can drool over my own mice when they decide to come out of the snuggle tunnel  x


----------



## Tigerneko

aww TDM they are beautiful 

i'm just gonna nip out and buy a bigger house so I can have the rest, dont let em go to anyone else


----------



## zany_toon

Awwwww!!!!!!!!!!!! Which two are mine      ???????


----------

